# Looking for a new angle/corner roller



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

In the market for a new corner roller. Shopping around. Any of them stand out above the rest?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I would look for green or blue colour :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

keke said:


> I would look for green or blue colour :whistling2:


 
Because those are the only two brands with pivoting wheels to find there own centre.

Use to have a green one, It was a bit wore out, Got a blue one, all good.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

fr8train said:


> In the market for a new corner roller. Shopping around. Any of them stand out above the rest?


My black 1 is needing new wheels!
So I'm back using my blue 1 that's 15 yrs old and all is good!:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Mine was given to me, but it's just worn out. No matter how hard you push, it won't get enough mud out from behind the tapes. That's why the angles look like they do in the vid I posted in the flusher thread.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Mine was given to me, but it's just worn out. No matter how hard you push, it won't get enough mud out from behind the tapes. That's why the angles look like they do in the vid I posted in the flusher thread.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


I would go blue if I was u!:thumbsup:


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

just to be clear we are talking blue line usa or tape pro??


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> just to be clear we are talking blue line usa or tape pro??


same thing:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

fr8train said:


> Mine was given to me, but it's just worn out. No matter how hard you push, it won't get enough mud out from behind the tapes. That's why the angles look like they do in the vid I posted in the flusher thread.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Angle heads weren't grabbing and ripping the tapes if they were sticking out so much? Or just got good enough with the angle head?

I've flushed without using a roller - those times when the job was too small for a bazooka and roller, but enough angles to use a flusher. I'd put the tapes on with a banjo, then. Don't recall getting an edge by doing it. But then I'm more used to using flushers. Tapes can be less covered by doing it like that, though.

Guy I last helped was using a new split wheel Columbia - said he liked it better than his TT. Of the single and split wheel designs I've used, the split has worked best for me. But maybe it's also because I'm more used to them. Don't know how the Columbia would compare to the blue.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

JustMe said:


> Angle heads weren't grabbing and ripping the tapes if they were sticking out so much? Or just got good enough with the angle head?


Little bit of both I suppose. The head would work so long as there wasn't anything wrong with the framing, etc etc. Then it would snag.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

You already knew you should get a blue one. Why ask???:jester:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> You already knew you should get a blue one. Why ask???:jester:


Don't the newer blue lines have plastic bushings?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Don't the newer blue lines have plastic bushings?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


I truly don't know. The replacements are plastic so I can only assume they are as well. Maybe TomG can chime in. 
The funny thing is,,, I ordered replacement bushings and wheels for mine.
When I took it apart, the bushings had almost no wear after over 10 years of pretty hard use. I didn't like the plastic bushings so I put the stainless bushings back in.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Stainless on stainless with no lubrication creates a lot of friction and wear. 
We switched to acetal bushes in 09 to reduce friction and wear, they are much smoother now.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Northstar has two models, both really nice. Delrin wheels, hard chromed bushings, stainless wear rings. Lasts a long time. The ELITE is a billet aluminum body, bolt together, and rebuildable. Standard is cast aluminum. Very smooth. I have their wheel kits as well.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

GreatLakesTools said:


> Northstar has two models, both really nice. *Delrin* wheels, hard chromed bushings, stainless wear rings. Lasts a long time. The ELITE is a billet aluminum body, bolt together, and rebuildable. Standard is cast aluminum. Very smooth. I have their wheel kits as well.


For those not familiar with Delrin, something I was reading on it:

http://www.dupont.com/products-and-services/plastics-polymers-resins/thermoplastics/brands/delrin-acetal-resin.html

Columbia's inner wheels on their split wheels are listed as being made from Delrin, too.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Why ask???:jester:


we need something to talk about


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I was super grate full for my Tapepro corner roller today, If you ever needed a reason to get one here it is.

Im on a job with raking ceilings, So I thought I was going to have to no coat the lower and upper angle, They were only slight so thought I would try the roller, Now the Tapepro has pivioting wheels that can find there own centre in off angle corners and I was very pleased it actually worked, And so did my 2.5 Columbia anghead behind it. :thumbsup:


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Isn't it awesome when you can pull that off? Hopefully your finish angle head will do it too!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I ordered a Columbia from All-wall, they don't carry the blue-line stuff. Walltools carries them, but I needed some other stuff that they don't carry, so I ordered from All-wall. Didn't want to have to pay shipping twice.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I also picked up one of these to try out

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/New-Drywall-Tools/The-Mega-Whip-Mud-Mixer.html


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a columbia corner roller and its the best one I have used so far.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Get this,,, if you order tools from All-Wall of their e-bay store the price is the same and the shipping is free. They don't list everything on their site though.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/drywall_tool_superstore/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Get this,,, if you order tools from All-Wall of their e-bay store the price is the same and the shipping is free. They don't list everything on their site though.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/drywall_tool_superstore/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


Some of their tools on eBay you can make offers on and get them for cheaper. Only down side with the free shipping is it tends to take a little while. Order ahead so you are not without a tool for the job.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll have to remember that

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Did you pick up your free t shirt? 
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Apparel/All-Wall-T-Shirt.html

Hey! All-Wall wants to offer you a FREE T-Shirt! Here’s how to get one:


Place items into cart exceeding $99
Add T-shirt to your cart (So we can send the right size)
Use coupon code *FREE-T *at time of checkout (IMPORTANT)


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I did before, bit not this time. Forgot about it until after I checked out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I just check out yesterday. I'll rember next time.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I just check out yesterday. I'll rember next time.


Waja get?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Some of this and that. 

Item Name/Code
Description
Qty
Rate
Amount
Options
5675Outside 90° Applicator Head1$89.99$89.99 
10763Joest 220 Grit 9" Sanding Discs (15 Pack)2$32.99$65.98Grit: 220
11914KRAFT 6" One Piece Sure-Grip Joint Knife1$11.00$11.00Size: 6"
12613Drywall Dust Collector Bag1$49.99$49.99 
13036Kraft 12"x5" Elite Series Gold SS Trowel w/Wood Handle1$42.99$42.99Size: 12"x5", Handle Type: Wood
Subtotal$259.95 


My paint sprayer craped out on me. Looking at getting this. 

http://www.portlandcompressor.com/s...sprayer.aspx?gclid=CNfE4OO6hsgCFQpDaQod9DkGag


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

so just to be sure i am on track with everybody, does this one have the self picot wheels?:
http://www.westtechtools.com/bluelinecornerroller.aspx

Or should i get the expensive northstar one?
http://csrbuilding.ca/product/north-star-corner-roller/

I would like to complete my blue set, but if the northstar is a better roller id like that. cost doesnt bother me much but i ussually buy from csr. But only one more piece to finish the set!


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> so just to be sure i am on track with everybody, does this one have the self picot wheels?:
> http://www.westtechtools.com/bluelinecornerroller.aspx
> 
> Or should i get the expensive northstar one?
> ...


If those are your two choices I would go for Northstar without a doubt. I would take Columbia over either one though. I am not a fan of all of Columbia's tools but their corner roller and flat boxes are my preference.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Northstar does makes good stuff.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Northstar Elite roller is very nice.


----------



## Terry Sharratt (Aug 23, 2015)

*Angle heads*

glad you asked. And from me experience I first stated to rent tools when i WAS 17 YEARS OLD AND THEY WERE ONLE A 2 INCH AND A 3 INCH. tHEY NEVER LEFT ENOUGH MUD ON THE ANGLES UNTI SOMEON CAME OUT WITH A 2 1/2 AND A 3 1/2 ANGLE HEAD . tHAT LITTLE EXTRA ALWAYS WAS PERFECT AND IT WAS Marl of Nortstar Tools that designed these and the 2 1/2 is just so easy to flush the corners after they are rolle that you can almost just use one hand to do it perfect. and becauce the 3 11/2 is wider it covers through the bevel and leaves enough mud that you can sand had without worring about furring the tape . Northstar tools all the way. And oh almost forgot the clip system is great never worry about droppig on the floor. Fast and easy. Buy them it is well worth the money .


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

this thread is making me dream of a northstar corner system. boxes heads and roller. I think this is the next wish list item(s)


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I have the columbia with a split in it so it apparently finds a level bit of a skank to clean as the hot mud starts drying to the plastic but i still get it off......pre mixed would work great with it...was gonna post a pic think its been pinched from my car i have still missing alot after my head on crash at 80km per hour so tools got taken from car some flew out its a slow process getting everything the way i had it


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Is everyone ok Aaron? What happened?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Well princes hwy alt1 as you would know it gaz an eldery man decided to run a full blown red light so both of us doing 80 before breaking at last seconds yeah ok i lost my speech to a stutter for 2 weeks and lost my truck instantly as a write off got paid out getting back on track.....holdens are tough hens i got a new one


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Glad you walked away Aaron. Looks like your plates survived too. :thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Haha yeah straigh on the new ute not a scratch i owe my life to that truck hense a baught exactly the same again


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah sorry to hear it Aarron, bet that gave you a fright, was the old fella hurt? (meaning the other driver :sneaky2: ).


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Both old fellas are ok lol he hit me rather then me hitting him plus had a bullbar so he was fine just shaken up thank the lord


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I recently grabbed a new Columbia to replace my tape tech roller that the "sealed" bearings had pretty much seized (it's gonna get a good oil bath) it does roll nice but I do have to push harder and I'm not sure if it's cause it's new and need to be broken in but it does roll nicer but with a little more work. Also the steel wheels rust, tape tech never did as they are stainless.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

saskataper said:


> I recently grabbed a new Columbia to replace my tape tech roller that the "sealed" bearings had pretty much seized (it's gonna get a good oil bath) it does roll nice but I do have to push harder and I'm not sure if it's cause it's new and need to be broken in but it does roll nicer but with a little more work. Also the steel wheels rust, tape tech never did as they are stainless.


I have a Columbia roller and it doesn't rust!
It sits in water 100% of the time if not getting used,Maybe they changed the metal:blink:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah my Columbia (split roller type) is fine too, probably only oil it every second job, got to make sure there's no mud left to dry on the axle though.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Yeah my Columbia (split roller type) is fine too, probably only oil it every second job, got to make sure there's no mud left to dry on the axle though.


Oil????
Never oil nothing but the gun!:thumbsup:


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I never had rust issues with my columbia. It has the rolled the smoothest out of all the brands I have tried.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

not happy with the marshal town one


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

The marshalltown auto sre just columbia rebranded srent they?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> The marshalltown auto sre just columbia rebranded srent they?


They sure r that!:thumbsup:
Just more expensive for some reason :blink:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> They sure r that!:thumbsup:
> Just more expensive for some reason :blink:


You have to love marketing strategies, companies trying to make money by doing nothing, other than branding. I don't fall for it.

Well fr8, dish us on the roller you bought.:yes:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Only used it once, the mud may have been a bit heavy. I'll take it for a rip tomorrow. Let ya'll know. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Here is Northstar's new updated Elite roller. Machined from billet aluminium that has been hard anodized, the body is a bolt together assembly that can be repaired in the event that it gets damaged!

Check it out:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

For sale: one barely used Columbia split wheel corner roller

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

We started out using mine today, did 2 rooms, snagging tape everywhere. 
Switched back to the other guy's old Wilco/East Coast Drywall roller with 100,000 sheets (20,000) since the last rebuild, and no more snagging tape. Nothing else changed. Same mud, same head.

He was looking at buying one of these as well, not anymore!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

fr8train said:


> We started out using mine today, did 2 rooms, snagging tape everywhere.
> Switched back to the other guy's old Wilco/East Coast Drywall roller with 100,000 sheets (20,000) since the last rebuild, and no more snagging tape. Nothing else changed. Same mud, same head.
> 
> He was looking at buying one of these as well, not anymore!



Really? Bet the wheels are out to far to be level so when you look along them they don't have a we gap along them, Hard to explain but I know what im waffling about, Once I had a northstar roller that was wore out so tried to fit a wheel kit but it failed, I packed it out with washers to get each wheel out level thinking they would make a sharp roll but all it did was drag up the tapes, Got sick of it so got a tapepro, end of story.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm mad that there is a cooler roller than my "old" Northstar elite. But seriously, I would go Northstar. We still have 2 Concorde rollers in the fleet and they still see regular action. That should tell you something.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Popped into East Coast Drywall Tools the other day, and had them take a look at my roller. They happened to have a brand new Columbia split wheel roller that has been sitting on their shelves for a bit. After comparing the two, we noticed that their roller had large FAT D-washers behind the wheels, while mine had small plain washers. They swapped my washers out for some D-washers they had. Changed the "v" from a "V" with my washers to a"v" with theirs. Hopefully that solves it. I'll throw a few pics up in a bit.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Having trouble getting the pics to upload. Tried two different browsers, IE and Chrome, both give me the same error, "A security token is missing" Tried uploading via the Tapatalk App, and I just get a "file upload failed" message.

Also, the site seems to be running slow on my laptop. I'll try a reboot all the way around, if that doesn't work...

I'll try again later


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

*pics*

Tried re-sizing the pics, see if this works.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Success!!!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Trying from the drywalltalk app


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like its worked out well, That's it exactly :thumbsup:

Does make you wonder how it actually works though? Wouldn't having a big "V" like that just make a rounded corner and then angleheads just catch the tape? But it somehow works.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, that's part of the problem I was having! It wasn't putting it back all the way into the corner, and giving the rounded corner.... Snag city! 

With the new washers, the "v" is much less pronounced. Should be giving it a run on Monday.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Well, that's part of the problem I was having! It wasn't putting it back all the way into the corner, and giving the rounded corner.... Snag city!
> 
> With the new washers, the "v" is much less pronounced. Should be giving it a run on Monday.


 Oh right, I added washers to a roller once so it had no "V" thinking it would make a nice tight corner, It didn't, All it did was pull the tapes away from the wall and wouldn't roll very well because the edge of the wheels were rubbing on the tape, Its a fine line between to much and to little "V" Hope its worked out for you.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Keep y'all apprised.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

embella plaster said:


> I have the columbia with a split in it so it apparently finds a level bit of a skank to clean as the hot mud starts drying to the plastic but i still get it off......pre mixed would work great with it...was gonna post a pic think its been pinched from my car i have still missing alot after my head on crash at 80km per hour so tools got taken from car some flew out its a slow process getting everything the way i had it



Hope u saved those number plates mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Keep y'all apprised.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


What ever happened with your roller Fr8?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Does anyone else get ticked off that the wheels on the corner rollers don't roll the tape flat all the way down to the floor? I find that it just creates a place for tapes to snag when flushing with my angle head.

Has anyone ever used one of the CanAm 2 wheeled rollers? I can see that they may struggle if the corner is not a perfect 90 deg, But it looks like it would get closer to the floor.
http://www.canamtool.com/products/corner-rollers/two-wheel-inside-corner-roller/


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

gazman said:


> What ever happened with your roller Fr8?




Works good. Took some use to break it in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

